# Photovoltaic panels



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I have not seen solar panels very much in Cyprus, apart for the solar water heaters, and I was wondering if any of the developers offers it as an option or/ also if anybody is actually interested.
ps. I am not in this business I was just surprised as in NY they are pushing for them and with so much sunshine I though for sure they would be popular


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I have not seen solar panels very much in Cyprus, apart for the solar water heaters, and I was wondering if any of the developers offers it as an option or/ also if anybody is actually interested.
> ps. I am not in this business I was just surprised as in NY they are pushing for them and with so much sunshine I though for sure they would be popular


There are some developers who offer photovoltaic energy as an option.
Theseare mostly smaller developers who build eco friendly homes.
The government also gives grants towards the cost of installing these systems.


----------

